# PC staubdicht einhausen



## ssound1de (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

in unserer Produktion (ziemlich staubig) soll ein handelsüblicher Computer als Info-PC für die Mitarbeiter aufgestellt werden.
Wir würden den Rechner und evtl. auch Monitor gerne möglichst staubdicht einhausen.
An diesem Info-PC soll man außerdem sitzen können.
Was ich bis jetzt bei Rittal und Co. entdeckt habe, sind PC-Standschränke, also für unseren Zweck weniger geeignet.

Wo kann man noch Gehäuse / Tische / Schaltschränke für so einen Zweck finden?

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## cth (4 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

warum nicht einen Box-PC lüfterlos z.B embedded PC siehe Link http://spectra.de/produktliste.cfm?GruppeID=783&Hauptgruppe=217&ShowProducts=785&Artikelnummer=120553&dummy=1#120553 
da spart man den Schaltschrank.
Die Mehrkosten spart man über den nicht benötigten  Schaltschrank wieder ein, evtl. Komplettlösung Rechner mit Panel.
Die Frage die bleibt ist wie leistungsfähig muss der Info-PC sein?
Ich selber habe gute Erfahrung mit einem Atom 270 Motherboard gemacht.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## jabba (4 Dezember 2009)

Hattdu Druckluft ?

Wenn ja , nimm ein Gehäuse nach Wahl möglichts Dicht und gib über einen Druckminderer 10-20mBar Luft drauf, dadurch wird der Staub draussen gehalten. Ist wie Überdruckkapselung im Ex nur ohne Ex Vorschrift.

Ansonsten gibt ex IP68 Kunststoffgehäuse auch mit Scheibe, wo z.B. der Monitor hinter stehen könnte.


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Hattdu Druckluft ?
> 
> Wenn ja , nimm ein Gehäuse nach Wahl möglichts Dicht und gib über einen Druckminderer 10-20mBar Luft drauf, dadurch wird der Staub draussen gehalten. Ist wie Überdruckkapselung im Ex nur ohne Ex Vorschrift.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt ex IP68 Kunststoffgehäuse auch mit Scheibe, wo z.B. der Monitor hinter stehen könnte.


 
Hallo,

ich empfehle mal, so eine Lösung vorher zu rechnen --> sowas ist nicht billig


MfG


----------



## ssound1de (7 Dezember 2009)

Hi,

danke für Eure Antworten.
Druckluft wäre ja da (coole Idee - ), aber wie jabba schrieb, geht's auch um den Monitor.
Wir haben ja schon mehrere PC-Schränke in der Produktion, aber halt nix zum davor sitzen.
Werde wohl um ein entsprechendes (teures) Gehäuse nicht herum kommen, und wieder mal was aus Rittal-Komponenten zusammenstöpseln.

Danke nochmal und Gruß.


----------



## McNugget (7 Dezember 2009)

Ich hab´s ganz billig gemacht:

Habe einen alten (!!) Flachbildschirm aus dem Büro-Bestand genommen und den 1-Liter PC von Pollin:

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/OTY5OD...mplett_Systeme/Mini_PC_FOXCONN_Qbox_N270.html

einfach dahintergebaut.

Billig und einfach.

Der Rechner ist quasi lüfterlos und relativ günstig.

Flachbildschirme gibt es immer mal wieder günstig am Markt. Und wenn das Ding abraucht, dann sollte das in einem akzeptablen Zyklus erfolgen.

Gute Neuteile kommen dann immer wieder in´s Büro und die alten Teile, werden in die "schmutzige" Produktion ausgelagert.

Ansonsten (wenn ´s ein wenig mehr kosten darf) Gibt es noch die Hygro-Lion Serie von ICO-Computer.

http://www.ico.de/productlist.php/category_path/0_8_55_774/cat_name/Panel_PCs_mit_IP_Schutz


Extremer ist das hier:
http://www.ico.de/details.php/categ...y11001/p_name/Hygrolion_K81_IP65_Industrie_PC

Die sind teilweise sogar mit IP-Schutz, bzw. wasserdicht.

Aber draussen im Feld stelle ich so was schönes sehr ungerne hin. Irgendwer findet doch immer einen Trick, ein solches Gerät zu schrotten, und dann war es 5-mal teurer als die oben genannte (Bastel-)Lösung.

Ich weiss, es ist nicht besonders elegant, es lässt sich wahrscheinlich schlecht zertifizieren, aber es ist relativ kosteneffizient und wenn der erste Rechner durch Fehlbehandlung abgeraucht ist.

Wenn die User sich ärgern, dass das Ding für ein paar Tage fehlt, gehen alle besser mit Variante 2 um.

Ich spreche da leider aus trauriger Erfahrung.


----------



## SI_PRO (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo ssound,

ich setze von Siemens den Panel PC477C PRO ein (19", gibts aber auch in 15"). Ist ein Embedded Panel PC in einem IP65 Gehäuse. Da drunter habe ich eine Standfußkupplung von Bernstein geschraubt. Sieht super aus. Ist aber nicht ganz billig...
Das ganze gibt's so weit ich weiß auch als Monitor in IP65.


----------

